# Do you love your vet in CT?



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

I need to get a new vet because mine does yearly vaccines with no exceptions so I cannot have my dog admitted for surgery or overnight care if needed. I live in South Central Connecticut but can't find anyone around me who seems to be ok with raw feeding.

Anyone in CT can you tell me who your vet is and what the experience is going to them? I may need to pick one ok vet close to me for emergencies and one great vet that isn't as close for yearly exams. Thanks!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Stone Veterinary Hospital in Watertown is my favorite. Great doctors there, do not push vaccines, and supportive of raw feeding.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> Stone Veterinary Hospital in Watertown is my favorite. Great doctors there, do not push vaccines, and supportive of raw feeding.


Thanks I can tell by their website that I like them already! It's 45 minutes from me but I think it will be worth the drive.

Keep posting suggestions CT peeps


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are great. Dr. Stone is my absolute favorite, but i do like all the vets there. Dr. Couret also likes to take a very natural approach, and does chiropractic and acupuncture care 

Also wanted to add, I've tried to branch out and find a 1) closer and 2) cheaper doc...but I just keep going back to them. They are truly wonderful. I have a vet that is only 10 minutes away in case of emergencies, but the way Dr. Stone is with my dogs (well, just Murphy, he hasn't met Abbie yet, but he will next month lol) and how they are with pet parents...and the fact that there's not a "good" vet and a "bad" vet (ya know, the ones that you really try to avoid making appts with if you can)....makes it worth it. If for some reason I can't get in to see Dr. Stone if Murph is sick, I don't mind seeing the other vets. 

The way Dr. Stone kisses up on Murph makes my heart melt a little  And yes, he is attractive too  My friend (who always goes there) and I, joke about it lol.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

bumping this in case anyone else in CT has any suggestions and didn't see this yet


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Have you picked a new vet yet?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

when I lived in your area I used Dr. Broderick wood bridge vet hosp, he was always real good with my animals, My ferrets too. he also did wild life so when ever I found an injured animal squirrel, rabbit he would help them, however this was before I started raw and did not do vaccines every year so on that I don't know how he is.

My vet now is very anti raw, but does not push me on the issue or vaccines issue other than rabies, we don't see eye to eye on a lot of things however he is great with the pups and medically knowledgeable


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> Have you picked a new vet yet?


no I didn't go anywhere new yet because I couldn't decide on a local vet. woodbridge isn't too far from me but I really need to get something closer for emergencies


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

For emergencies, New Haven Central or Shoreline in Shelton, no?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There's a new emergency vet in Avon I believe. As well as in Newtown CT. 

My friend is a tech at the one in Newtown.

Here is a link to the one in Avon:

Veterinary Specialty Hospital & Board Certified Vet Specialists in Avon, CT | VCA Avon Emergency Animal Hospital


There's also the one in Cheshire and Hartford.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> For emergencies, New Haven Central or Shoreline in Shelton, no?


new haven would be the one I would use for an emergencies when the vet office is closed but I would bring him to one closer if it were during normal hours. there are so many around me, but they don't seem too raw friendly. seems like there are a lot of vets in northwest CT that support it, wish I lived closer to them!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I thought you were in Torrington also for some reason. Oops!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> new haven would be the one I would use for an emergencies when the vet office is closed but I would bring him to one closer if it were during normal hours. there are so many around me, but they don't seem too raw friendly. seems like there are a lot of vets in northwest CT that support it, wish I lived closer to them!


where in Northwest CT do the vets like raw feeding, I have not been able to find one reasonable close to me


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rvent said:


> where in Northwest CT do the vets like raw feeding, I have not been able to find one reasonable close to me


Tollgate Animal Hospital right on the Litchfield/Torrington line....

I don't know if they "like" raw feeding haha, but when I've gone there and they asked what Murph was eating (back when he was raw) they didn't say anything or do anything to show any displeasure. 

Stone Vet in Watertown who is my main vet is very supportive though. Dr. Stone said it was the best thing I could do for Murph a few months ago.


----------

